# [Giveaway] Win Vaporesso latest Aurora Play kit! Got you covered during the holidays!



## Vaporesso (27/1/19)

Hi SA fans,

How are you doing? As you all know, the Chinese New Year is approaching and *Vaporesso* are going to have a 2-week holiday from Jan 28th!

Before our holidays, we sincerely bring out our latest pod system as your New Year’s gift! – *The Aurora Play*

You might already knew about our Aurora kit, now here comes the pod system version Aurora Play kit

Here are the highlight features:

1. *Press To Fill on Top*, easy to use, no mass, no leaks

2. *Two pods with different Ccell coils (1.3ohm/0.65ohm)* satisfying Nic Salt and regular ejuice

3. Sleek compact design, perfect in hand, *neat to take around*

4. *Omni Board Mini* with different protections

5. *650mAh battery* with 1A quick charge

6. *4 colors* available

During the holidays, we will *giveaway 2 *of them for your test! So just comment your thoughts below to enter. Winners will be announced after we get back to work on Feb 12nd!










Happy New Year and Good Luck!

Sincerely

Vaporesso team

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/1/19)

I love the appearance, especially the orange one!
Easy to use and no mess or leaks is a big plus!!
It's very good that one can use either nic salts or regular juice in it.

@Faiyaz Cheulkar you might be interested in this.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (27/1/19)

I love the size, press to fill, no mess, no fuss.
The versatility of catering for both nic salts and conventional nic is an absolute must.
Great Colors to boot.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ShamZ (27/1/19)

Wow I absolutely love the design.

Opens and closes lik a Zippo lighter. 

CCells deliver great clean flavour.

Press to fill is neat. Coil options are great for different types of liquid.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/1/19)

Love the look of this pod Omni board puts it ahead of the game compact size makes it carry friendly Vaporesso products never let me down

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## La_Navidad (27/1/19)

This is a cool, lighter-styled kit. Looks very comfy and small. The 650 mah battery is more than enough for such a small kit, and the omni-board is a perfect hardware. I like the steel one, looks awesome, almost zippo)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dunskoy (27/1/19)

Very interesting! I like it. The possibility of choosing between two pods with different Ccell coils is a plus, since vapers have different tastes, and you need to please everyone. Design like a zippo lighter is a great idea when you can close the cover of the device and it will be protected from dirt and touch with different objects in the bag. I would love to try this Aurora Play kit. You do not cease to please us with new devices that are very good!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vapessa (27/1/19)

Well done @Vaporesso
The Aurora Play kit looks just like a Zippo Lighter  which is really really cool.
Even has the click sound while opening and closing it. 
Press to fill on top and a great mouth piece.
Cool Colours. I Love the Silver & Etched Silver
Thanks for the chance 
@Max

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Franky3 (27/1/19)

Wow. This looks so good. Exactly what I have been looking for. Very cool design and the versatility is a big plus for me. This is going to be amazing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (28/1/19)

This is a brilliant pocket friendly design from vaporesso. Coupled with omni board and c-cell coils this will top the pod system market!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/1/19)

Awesome design. Love the colours. Love the versatility of both nic salts or juice. Well done Vaporesso .... This put you right on the top!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Largo (28/1/19)

I like the excellent quality of Vaporesso products.
Aurora Play looks beautiful and is designed for fun surprises .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## daniel craig (28/1/19)

This is amazing! I like the zippo lighter design and it now include 2 pods with the device instead of 1. Another big pro is that the pods are available in 2 different resistance ranges which means the device is more versatile. It would be nice if the airflow is different with both pods as well. 

It's nice to see that Vaporesso makes changes to the their new products instead of just changing designs only. Great work @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gimli (4/2/19)

This is a completely new looking pod system, very interesting...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tylerscottwayne (4/2/19)

Vaporesso said:


> Hi SA fans,
> 
> How are you doing? As you all know, the Chinese New Year is approaching and *Vaporesso* are going to have a 2-week holiday from Jan 28th!
> 
> ...


A very stylish device and appreciate the sizable battery...would be awesome to own! 

Sent from my WAS-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (4/2/19)

Love the Colors and design, Almost Zippo like. Omni chip is great and the device itself is small which is nice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/2/19)

Nice form factor with beautiful colours. Compact with long-lasting battery. Innovative. The Omni board is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hyphen (4/2/19)

super unique design , very portable !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cynarius (4/2/19)

What is there not to love about it. Easy to fill with leak proof design. Omni mini for the win and man oh man is it sexy...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (5/2/19)

It looks great. The idea is great. And its made by Vaporesso, so it will be great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (8/2/19)

I know the quality of this pod style device will be excellent! The zippo look is awesome. Cant wait for this to be released in South Africa, will be getting one for sure!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Franky3 (12/2/19)

So whats happening with this competition? Am I the only one waiting in suspense for the results? 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cynarius (12/2/19)

@Franky3 you just got me exited that there was a reply. .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3 (12/2/19)

Im sorry. I just couldn't wait any longer. Whats happening @Vaporesso ?

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/2/19)

Franky3 said:


> Im sorry. I just couldn't wait any longer. Whats happening @Vaporesso ?
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk



Read their post at the beginning of the thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (13/2/19)

Happy New Year! Vaporesso is back to work! 
Congratulations to the winners who will win the very first sample of Aurora Play
@StompieZA 
@Juan_G 

Kindly DM us with your delivery information and hope you all have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

Vaporesso said:


> Happy New Year! Vaporesso is back to work!
> Congratulations to the winners who will win the very first sample of Aurora Play
> @StompieZA
> @Juan_G
> ...


Thank you so much @Vaporesso !
I have sent a DM with my details.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ShamZ (13/2/19)

Congrats @StompieZA and @Juan_G !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/2/19)

Congratulations! @StompieZA @Juan_G

and thank you for the competition @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/2/19)

Congratulations guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Franky3 (13/2/19)

Congratulations to the winners. I hope we get a review. This is definitely on my list. 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

Franky3 said:


> Congratulations to the winners. I hope we get a review. This is definitely on my list.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


Will be my very first review but I will try my best

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (13/2/19)

Vaporesso said:


> Happy New Year! Vaporesso is back to work!
> Congratulations to the winners who will win the very first sample of Aurora Play
> @StompieZA
> @Juan_G
> ...



Wow, This is awesome!! Thank you Vaporesso! 

Will DM you now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (13/2/19)

@StompieZA
@Juan_G

View attachment 158204

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (13/2/19)

Awesomeness 
Well done 
@StompieZA and @Juan_G 
Enjoy your Aurora Plays

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dunskoy (13/2/19)

Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## La_Navidad (13/2/19)

Congrats to winners!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (15/2/19)

Congrats @StompieZA and @Juan_G hipe you enjoy your prize

Reactions: Like 2


----------

